# Dämpfer für Element race 1997



## hansidampfi (15. September 2006)

Hallo, welchen billigen Dämpfer (passende Einbaulänge) könnt ihr für ein Element 97 empfehlen?


----------



## Catsoft (15. September 2006)

Moin!
Willst wohl dein ganzes Bike neu ausstatten 

Du brauchst einen 165mm Dämpfer mit 22,2 mm Einbaubuchsen, 6 mm Schraubenlöcher. Am besten ist ein Fox, da kannst du die Buchsen übernehmen. Ansonsten RS MC 3.x oder DT225. Von den "billigen" würde ich abraten.

Robert

P.S.: Warum überhaupt einen neuen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

